# Second Kenpo Private Lesson



## Yondanchris (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello All, 

  As most of you know I am now an EPAK NEWB! I have begun training with one of our very own forumites Mr. Clark Cole. 
I first spoke with Mr. Cole a few months ago when I was looking at distance training and he referred me to a bunch of
his youtube videos. But what really made me want to train with him was bumping into him at the Bob White Invitational 
a few weeks ago (along with Dr. Dave) We had an immediate rapport and where trading techniques back and forth after
the tournament was over (Sorry Mr. White!) After the Tournament the three of us went to what Mr. Vishal calls the 
White House. We had some sodas and dinner as Dr. Dave, Mr. Cole, and I talked about American Kenpo and the 
differences from my previous training. If I remember we were at the White House till about 10:30PM before we decided to call it quits. 

A couple of days after the tournament I was talking to Mr. Cole on the phone about taking lessons and he graciously offered. 
So we scheduled the first lesson for April 4th. 

Well the day arrived and I got there a little early, white GI and White Belt and all 
(it has certainly been a long time since I have worn a white belt). 
I walked up to Mr. Cole's humble dojo and we began a 3 1/2 hour long lesson! 

Beginning with stances and looking at proper weight distribution we walked through the yellow belt stance transitions.
A lot different than SKK I tell you what! 

Then we began to go through the first four techniques using the 16 per card system. 
Delayed Sword
Alternating Maces
Sword of Destruction 
Deflecting Hammer 

I loved how Mr. Cole broke down the methods and mayhem behind each technique and enforced the saying 
"feeling is believing" as we traded techniques back and forth so that I was able to get a grasp of the technique
through my thick skull. 

I was extremely excited that we were able to go through the first half of short form 1 and talk about how it lays 
a foundation for the next couple of forms. We also talked a lot about some of the forms we saw at the BWI and
the difference between how some schools and instructors teach those forms. 

Throughout the lesson I was able to learn a lot about Mr. Cole, his Kenpo history, his thoughts on the current 
state of Kenpo, as well as a lengthy discussion of my goals and aspirations within Kenpo. 

I told him I am in no hurry, I want to learn the system well and not rush through anything.
I also told Mr. Cole that I would like to compete in forms later this year (perhaps the IKC) 
I feel confident and comfortable with Mr. Cole and there was no awkwardness or adjustment to the 
environment or instructor, it was almost like we had been training together for years! 

I look forward to my lesson next week and to hopefully a long and blessed training relationship with Mr. Cole! 

P.S. I understand that some on this forum have disagreed with Mr. Cole and in my opinion have made him the 
unofficial "Black Sheep" of the group, I figured this out even before meeting Mr. Cole and Dr. Dave. 
Since there is no need to "warn" me about Mr. Cole and his teaching methods, 
I understand what I am getting into and do not need for you to "warn" me!


----------



## MJS (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the review!   Glad that you're enjoying EPAK.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never heard of Mr. Cole; so, I say, he is alright in my book.... (of people I have no beef with) If he addresses that back foot of yours then he is doubly cool.
Sean


----------

